# Cosa vi aspettate........



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2008)

........dagli altri utenti del forum?
Quali aspettative vi fate, quando leggete un nuovo nick, quando una nuova personalità sconosciuta si affaccia alla porta di questo girone infernale?
Quali emozioni provate quando trovate corrispondenza di idee, quando si crea un contatto simpatico, quando si rincorrono scambi di opinioni od anche solo battute con un utente in particolare?


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

Nessuna aspettativa...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ........dagli altri utenti del forum?
> Quali aspettative vi fate, quando leggete un nuovo nick, quando una nuova personalità sconosciuta si affaccia alla porta di questo girone infernale?
> Quali emozioni provate quando trovate corrispondenza di idee, quando si crea un contatto simpatico, quando si rincorrono scambi di opinioni od anche solo battute con un utente in particolare?


un reciproco e  gradevole scambio di idee.
Non mi faccio nessunissima aspettativa..tu sì? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




con alcuni mi diverto però tantissimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	









girone infernale?? alcetto ma che hai pappato a colazione??


----------



## Old oscar (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Nessuna aspettativa...


idem

( forse perchè...............chi non si aspetta nulla non rimarrà deluso ?  )


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Nessuna aspettativa...


Ok, thread già in vacca con le risposte banali.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, thread già in vacca con le risposte banali.












   che rompicoglioni che sei!!


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, thread già in vacca con le risposte banali.


Tu che ti aspetti?


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, thread già in vacca con le risposte banali.


Perchè banale? Scusa ma mi aspetto qualcosa dalla vita reale, non da un forum eh...


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un reciproco e gradevole scambio di idee.
> Non mi faccio nessunissima aspettativa..tu sì?
> 
> 
> ...


Io a volte provo emozioni anche solo osservando un avatar e ricollegandolo a quanto scrive ed al nome. Ok, sono un povero pirla da analisi.
Ho fatto colazione litigando con moglie e figlio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perchè banale? Scusa ma mi aspetto qualcosa dalla vita reale, non da un forum eh...


Intanto come me ci spendi delle ore.
Cosa fai, ti dividi tra ore reali ed ore virtuali?


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perchè banale? Scusa ma mi aspetto qualcosa dalla vita reale, non da un forum eh...


MK sei la solita *guastafeste.  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perchè banale? Scusa ma mi aspetto qualcosa dalla vita reale, non da un forum eh...


concordo con alce. Mi sembra che ci passi molto tempo e che ti sia fatta degli amici.
Non capisco perchè sminuire tutto questo
mah
mi sembra uno snobbismo inutile


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io a volte provo emozioni anche solo osservando un avatar e ricollegandolo a quanto scrive ed al nome. Ok, sono un povero pirla da analisi.
> Ho fatto colazione litigando con moglie e figlio.


quando vedi il mio che provi?


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Intanto come me ci spendi delle ore.
> Cosa fai, ti dividi tra ore reali ed ore virtuali?


Le ore addirittura... ci sto sempre meno. Comunque si parlava di aspettative. Mai avute. E tante persone qui dentro sono amici reali. 
Mi piace scrivere e un blog è troppo da narcisi  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ps dai Alce su si discute, ci si scambia opinioni, poi è innegabile che il forum esasperi determinati atteggiamenti, tirando fuori l'egocentrismo che è in ognuno di noi...


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Le ore addirittura... ci sto sempre meno. Comunque si parlava di aspettative. Mai avute. E tante persone qui dentro sono amici reali.
> Mi piace scrivere e un blog è troppo da narcisi
> 
> 
> ...


Qui mi hai centrato in pieno. Io nel forum tento sempre di essere visibile, nel bene o nel male. E' uno sfogo, se vuoi.


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> MK sei la solita *guastafeste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























   sì...


----------



## brugola (14 Ottobre 2008)

dai nuovi nick non mi aspetto molto, sopratutto dopo le ultime invasioni 
alcuni invece ogni mattina li leggo con piacere e mi sembra di entrare al bar e salutare i soliti amici


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quando vedi il mio che provi?


Cacchio, avete visto che giornata stupenda (almeno dalle mie parti) Eh, non ci sono più le mezze stagioni..........


----------



## LDS (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perchè banale? Scusa ma mi aspetto qualcosa dalla vita reale, non da un forum eh...






















adesso ci manca farsi delle aspettative da un forum, significa che la tua vita oltre ad essere di scarso interesse per gli altri, lo è pure per te.


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *........dagli altri utenti del forum?
> Quali aspettative vi fate, quando leggete un nuovo nick, quando una nuova personalità sconosciuta si affaccia alla porta di questo girone infernale?*
> Quali emozioni provate quando trovate corrispondenza di idee, quando si crea un contatto simpatico, quando si rincorrono scambi di opinioni od anche solo battute con un utente in particolare?


Osservo, leggo ... ed aspetto la prossima delusione che implacabile si nasconde dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cacchio, avete visto che giornata stupenda (almeno dalle mie parti) Eh, non ci sono più le mezze stagioni..........



C V D.


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> adesso ci manca farsi delle aspettative da un forum, significa che la tua vita *oltre ad essere di scarso interesse per gli altri*, lo è pure per te.


 
Mi spieghi pf questa cosa degli altri che non capisco? Merci.


----------



## LDS (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi spieghi pf questa cosa degli altri che non capisco? Merci.



Mk allora pesiamo le parole quando le scriviamo. Porsi delle aspettative ha un significato ben preciso. Vuol dire che tu dai conto e adito a quello che io dico. Significa che sono importanti e che possono, anche se in minima parte, condizionare il tuo pensiero. Altrimenti non diresti che aspettative avresti, diresti che opinioni vi fate su quello che si scrive! L'opinione può non interessarti, ma se ti poni delle aspettative, ti interessa e ti condiziona. Ora, venendo al dunque, per quanto riguarda la mia persona; un utente che si fa delle aspettative riguardo cosa dicono altri utenti in un forum dove tutti possono dire tutto e il contrario di tutto, ha decisamente scarsa fiducia in se stesso e gli altri (quanto meno io) non è che si fanno una bellissima  impressione.

Ma forse oggi ho solo bevuto la spremuta avariata perchè mi sento un tantino acido.


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Mk allora pesiamo le parole quando le scriviamo. Porsi delle aspettative ha un significato ben preciso. Vuol dire che tu dai conto e adito a quello che io dico. Significa che sono importanti e che possono, anche se in minima parte, condizionare il tuo pensiero. Altrimenti non diresti che aspettative avresti, diresti che opinioni vi fate su quello che si scrive! L'opinione può non interessarti, ma se ti poni delle aspettative, ti interessa e ti condiziona. Ora, venendo al dunque, per quanto riguarda la mia persona;* un utente che si fa delle aspettative riguardo cosa dicono altri utenti in un forum dove tutti possono dire tutto e il contrario di tutto, ha decisamente scarsa fiducia in se stesso e gli altri (quanto meno io) non è che si fanno una bellissima impressione.*
> 
> Ma forse oggi ho solo bevuto la spremuta avariata perchè mi sento un tantino acido.


Scusa ma allora non ti fai aspettative ma giudichi?


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Mk allora pesiamo le parole quando le scriviamo. Porsi delle aspettative ha un significato ben preciso. Vuol dire che tu dai conto e adito a quello che io dico. Significa che sono importanti e che possono, anche se in minima parte, condizionare il tuo pensiero. Altrimenti non diresti che aspettative avresti, diresti che opinioni vi fate su quello che si scrive! L'opinione può non interessarti, ma se ti poni delle aspettative, ti interessa e ti condiziona. Ora, venendo al dunque, per quanto riguarda la mia persona; un utente che si fa delle aspettative riguardo cosa dicono altri utenti in un forum dove tutti possono dire tutto e il contrario di tutto, ha decisamente scarsa fiducia in se stesso e gli altri (quanto meno io) non è che si fanno una bellissima impressione.
> 
> Ma forse oggi ho solo bevuto la spremuta avariata perchè mi sento un tantino acido.


Difatti penso che la maggior parte degli utenti abbiano , ammesse o negate, delle aspettative, in quanto altrimenti non ci sarebbe ragione di frequentare un luogo, vero o virtuale. Fosse anche solo quello di scambiare quattro cazzate, è sempre un qualcosa che si desidera, al quale si da un valore. Che poi le persone che in qualche modo "dipendono" da ciò che viene scritto dagli altri, beh, lo trovo non poi così deplorevole, visto l'argomento trainante del forum stesso: per lo più siamo persone che in un modo o nell'altro sono state ferite o hanno ferito: qui cercano scambio e conforto, confronto e consolazione. Più aspettative di queste!


----------



## LDS (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa ma allora non ti fai aspettative ma giudichi?



ma Mk, tutto quello che facciamo e diciamo e sottoposto a giudizio altrimenti non saremmo qua.


----------



## LDS (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti penso che la maggior parte degli utenti abbiano , ammesse o negate, delle aspettative, in quanto altrimenti non ci sarebbe ragione di frequentare un luogo, vero o virtuale. Fosse anche solo quello di scambiare quattro cazzate, è sempre un qualcosa che si desidera, al quale si da un valore. Che poi le persone che in qualche modo "dipendono" da ciò che viene scritto dagli altri, beh, lo trovo non poi così deplorevole, visto l'argomento trainante del forum stesso: per lo più siamo persone che in un modo o nell'altro sono state ferite o hanno ferito: qui cercano scambio e conforto, confronto e consolazione. Più aspettative di queste!



Ascolta la parola aspettative assume connotati ben diversi.


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma Mk, tutto quello che facciamo e diciamo e sottoposto a giudizio altrimenti non saremmo qua.


Perchè? Così importante il giudizio degli altri per te? Il giudizio bada bene, non le opinioni diverse (che ti fanno sempre riflettere, anche se delle volte ci si incazza pure).


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ascolta la parola aspettative assume connotati ben diversi.


Mi dici "ascolta" e poi non dici nulla, bah!
Connotati diversi? Certo, ma sempre aspettative sono, e quelle che ti ho elencato sono solo le più evidenti. Io invece cerco di capire cosa provanno gli atri quando hanno l'impressione di poter ricollegare il proprio mondo reale con la presenza di persone che reali sono, per quanto filtrate dal pc.
Se non ho capito male, ed anche questo è solo un esempio, si sono perfino create delle storie tra utenti, o comunque sono nate amicizie di una certa profondità. Quanto di ciò e cos'altro è legato al puro caso o si potrebbe riveare come un'inconfessata aspettativa di qualcuno degli interessati? E non sto parlando solo di questo, ho fatto degli esempi ma mi piacerebbe vedere cos'altro può saltare fuori.


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi dici "ascolta" e poi non dici nulla, bah!
> Connotati diversi? Certo, ma sempre aspettative sono, e quelle che ti ho elencato sono solo le più evidenti. Io invece cerco di capire cosa provanno gli atri quando hanno l'impressione di poter ricollegare il proprio mondo reale con la presenza di persone che reali sono, per quanto filtrate dal pc.
> Se non ho capito male, ed anche questo è solo un esempio, *si sono perfino create delle storie tra utenti, o comunque sono nate amicizie di una certa profondità*. Quanto di ciò e cos'altro è legato al puro caso o si potrebbe riveare come un'inconfessata aspettativa di qualcuno degli interessati? E non sto parlando solo di questo, ho fatto degli esempi ma mi piacerebbe vedere cos'altro può saltare fuori.


Nate FUORI di qui però. Con la frequentazione reale.


----------



## tatitati (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ........dagli altri utenti del forum?
> Quali aspettative vi fate, quando leggete un nuovo nick, quando una nuova personalità sconosciuta si affaccia alla porta di questo girone infernale?
> Quali emozioni provate quando trovate corrispondenza di idee, quando si crea un contatto simpatico, quando si rincorrono scambi di opinioni od anche solo battute con un utente in particolare?


 
parli di me?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





che la magia continui anche se a volte non è così..
spesso ho avuto feeling con alcuni forumisti che si sono rivelati delle delusioni.. la costanza nelle persone mi piace, che mantengano fede a ciò che professano.


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Nate FUORI di qui però. Con la frequentazione reale.



MK si parlava di sensazioni/emozioni virtuali che solo attraverso internet (grande invenzione!) e' possibile ... peccato che sia andata in vacca anche questa volta la possibilita' di aprirsi agli altri per capirsi.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

il termine aspettative non è giusto.
Ma anche questo luogo crea occasioni interessanti per riflettere e conoscersi un po' di più.
Ci sono onestamente persone che leggo  con vero interesse, altre con gran simpatia, poche con fastidio altre le ignoro totalmente.
Pur essendo simpatie virtuali ad alcune persone sono veramente affezionata.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il termine aspettative non è giusto.
> Ma anche questo luogo crea occasioni interessanti per riflettere e conoscersi un po' di più.
> Ci sono onestamente persone che leggo  con vero interesse, altre con gran simpatia, poche con fastidio altre le ignoro totalmente.
> Pur essendo simpatie virtuali ad alcune persone sono veramente affezionata.


Ti quoto.

Capretta mia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> MK si parlava di sensazioni/emozioni virtuali che solo attraverso internet (grande invenzione!) e' possibile ... peccato che sia andata in vacca anche questa volta la possibilita' di aprirsi agli altri per capirsi.


grazie, Marì, difatti è di questo che vorrei sentir parlare: di quelle cose, quelle situazioni che altrimenti non si potrebbero realizzare, tanto perchè mancherebbe il luogo d'incontro tra persone così eterogenee geograficamente, culturalmente etc., quantoperchè questo luogo può ralizzare situazioni confidenziali di un certo livello mantenendo comunque un fattore di privacy e sicurezza che nel contatto a quatr'occhi non sarebbe possibile.
Io per primo ho confidato a voi, benemeriti sconosciuti, cose della mia vita che altrimenti non avrei potuto rivelare, se non subendo poi conseguenze di varia natura (ed anche questo è solo un esempio ).


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> parli di me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Di tutti, bimba mia, di tutti, quindi anche di te, di me, di LDS, di Marì etc.
In questo ambiente si creano delle situazioni di rapporti tanto sinergici quanto conflittuali, dove non, come spesso accade, entrambe le condizioni insieme più o meno alternativamente.
Quanto di quello che accade è atteso, desiderato da chi ne è coinvolto?
Quali sono le reazioni reali ad un bello scambio o ad un delusione, ad un litigio o ad una complicità?


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Osservo, leggo ... ed aspetto la prossima delusione che implacabile si nasconde dietro l'angolo.


 ma sei masochista marì?
io davvero non ti capisco , se davvero da questo posto hai solo delusioni ed è ormai chiaro che la maggioranza dei frequentatori non è di tuo gradimento perchè ti ostini a frequentarlo?
sei prevenuta tu e non dai modo agli altri di aprirsi con te .
magari hai astio con pochi e lo allarghi ingiustamente


----------



## tatitati (14 Ottobre 2008)

risultati? felicissima quando svacco marì


----------



## tatitati (14 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sei masochista marì?
> io davvero non ti capisco , se davvero da questo posto hai solo delusioni ed è ormai chiaro che la maggioranza dei frequentatori non è di tuo gradimento perchè ti ostini a frequentarlo?
> sei prevenuta tu e non dai modo agli altri di aprirsi con te .
> magari hai astio con pochi e lo allarghi ingiustamente


----------



## brugola (14 Ottobre 2008)

magari aspettative è una parola grossa, però rende.
mi aspetto di leggere persone che mi divertono, diverse da me, mi diverto pure a incazzarmi con altre.
sento amicizia e feeling con alcuni nick, e anche se può sembrare strano è davvero un sentimento di amiciza.
mi aspetto consigli su una situazione, su problemi pratici
ci sono dei giorni che mi piego dal ridere.
altri che non vi sopporto.
mi aspetto anche che minnie finalmente ceda alla mia corte spietata molli marito, figlia e cane e mi chieda di sposarla e di andare a vivere con lei a portovenere.
non senza portarsi dietro un barattolo di pesto fatto da lei.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ........dagli altri utenti del forum?
> 
> *come tutti ho una mia idea su quasi tutti gli utenti del forum, almeno quelli che leggo più spesso...mi ritrovo sovente a pensare, quando leggo qualche post, " ora che legge tizio vedi come s'incazza; adesso arriva caio e son dolori"....*
> Quali aspettative vi fate, quando leggete un nuovo nick, quando una nuova personalità sconosciuta si affaccia alla porta di questo girone infernale?
> ...


*fa sempre piacere vedere che c'è feeling ed empatia con qualcuno che capisce quel che dici, magari a centinaia di km di distanza.....e mi ha spaventata, talvolta, il vedere che dall'altro lato, così lontano c'era qualcuno che mi leggesse nel pensiero così tanto distante da me....*


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> magari aspettative è una parola grossa, però rende.
> mi aspetto di leggere persone che mi divertono, diverse da me, mi diverto pure a incazzarmi con altre.
> sento amicizia e feeling con alcuni nick, e anche se può sembrare strano è davvero un sentimento di amiciza.
> mi aspetto consigli su una situazione, su problemi pratici
> ...


Oh, vedi, malgrado a volte io e te ci si cozzi, so di poter sempre fare affidamento su di te


----------



## Old alesera (14 Ottobre 2008)

io mi aspetto di essere contattato in pvt e di avere sesso facile ed immediato..


----------



## brugola (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oh, vedi, malgrado a volte io e te ci si cozzi, so di poter sempre fare affidamento su di te
















   uomo...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oh, vedi, malgrado a volte io e te ci si cozzi, so di poter sempre fare affidamento su di te


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


 posso chiederti la mano di tua sorella: 
Brugola Bianchi in Rossini presto in Bianchini?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso chiederti la mano di tua sorella:
> Brugola Bianchi in Rossini presto in Bianchini?


no


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sei masochista marì?
> io davvero non ti capisco , se davvero da questo posto hai solo delusioni ed è ormai chiaro che la maggioranza dei frequentatori non è di tuo gradimento perchè ti ostini a frequentarlo?
> sei prevenuta tu e non dai modo agli altri di aprirsi con te .
> magari hai astio con pochi e lo allarghi ingiustamente


Analisi sbagliata mia cara Minerva.

Al massimo posso essere sadica, masochista MAI!

Continuo a frequentarlo sperando in nuovi, interessanti arrivi ... dovrei arrendermi/chiudermi alla vita? Raccolgo delusioni, si e' vero, ma questo non vuol dire che rifiuto il nuovo ed il diverso e qui dentro ogni giorno arriva gente nuova ... ed io spero.

Io provo Astio? ... e con CHI?

Lo Allargo? ... dove?


IO mi considero una donna fortunata e serena ... la vita e' stata generosa con me ... anche se ho dovuto attraversare il dolore per avere cio che ho.


Son io che non capisco te Minerva


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Analisi sbagliata mia cara Minerva.
> 
> Al massimo posso essere sadica, masochista MAI!
> 
> ...


e non ti da' da pensare che nessuno di quelli già qui ti vada bene?
Perchè la tua frase lo presuppone.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> io mi aspetto di essere contattato in pvt e di avere sesso facile ed immediato..


 Evvai! Grande Aleeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e non ti da' da pensare che nessuno di quelli già qui ti vada bene?
> Perchè la tua frase lo presuppone.


Sono stata fraintesa ... c'e' stato chi c'ha marciato sopra e ne ha approfittato malignamente ... se questo non si e' capito mi dispiace, ho cammesso IO un errore di valutazione del tipo: Pensavo fosse amore, invece era un carretto ... la vita continua, le delusioni sono previste.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Ottobre 2008)

*gente che*

va, gente che viene...

a volte è bello anche solo "osservare". 
una psichiatra mi ha detto che lei ha iniziato a frequentare i forum perché curiosa del perché certe persone amano interagire con altre in modo virtuale. il risultato è che adesso sta in rete anche fino alle 5 del mattino...
secondo lei internet può diventare una dipendenza ed è un problema serio..


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sono stata fraintesa ... c'e' stato chi c'ha marciato sopra e ne ha approfittato malignamente ... se questo non si e' capito mi dispiace, ho cammesso IO un errore di valutazione del tipo: Pensavo fosse amore, invece era un carretto ... la vita continua, le delusioni sono previste.


Mari', ma parli di FA?


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Ottobre 2008)

Io credo molto nel rapportarsi con l'altro e a volte il forum ( ma è un'esperienza vissuta anche precedentemente in altri forum) ha consentito di mettermi a nudo, di confidare miei pensieri reconditi, anche quelle che con chi ti vive quotidianamente avresti più pudore ad esprimere.

Spesso da una possibilità di sfogo anche di tensioni.

Dagli altri? Mi aspetto un confronto sereno, che mi aiutino a vedere le situazioni da angolazioni diverse, che mi portino lo stimolo di argomenti nuovi e magari da me sottovalutati o ignorati fino a quel momento, che attraverso le loro esperienze possa ampliare la mia visione su quel che è l'animo umano.

Sono ovviamente legatissimo a questo luogo che definiamo virtuale, ma che in quanto parte per ore della nostra giornata, così virtuale non è...

Infine mi aspetto sempre la magia....quella di cogliere il battito di un altro ed intepretarlo correttamente....e un pò di narcisistico piacere quando avverto un legame empatico con un altro utente che si sente "letto", vissuto dentro, dalle mie parole dai miei pensieri e dalle mie sensazioni...


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> va, gente che viene...
> 
> a volte è bello anche solo "osservare".
> una psichiatra mi ha detto che lei ha iniziato a frequentare i forum perché curiosa del perché certe persone amano interagire con altre in modo virtuale. il risultato è che adesso sta in rete anche fino alle 5 del mattino...
> ...


----------



## brugola (14 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Infine mi aspetto sempre la magia....quella di cogliere il battito di un altro ed intepretarlo correttamente....*e un pò di narcisistico piacere quando avverto un legame empatico con un altro utente che si sente "letto", vissuto dentro, dalle mie parole dai miei pensieri e dalle mie sensazioni...


bella questa pupazzetto.


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Mari', ma parli di FA?


NO, perche'?


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> va, gente che viene...
> 
> a volte è bello anche solo "osservare".
> una psichiatra mi ha detto che lei ha iniziato a frequentare i forum perché curiosa del perché certe persone amano interagire con altre in modo virtuale. il risultato è che adesso sta in rete anche fino alle 5 del mattino...
> secondo lei internet può diventare una dipendenza ed è un problema serio..


Difatti io tra corna e forum sto pure rischiando il lavoro.

p.s.: mamma mia AnnaA come m'attizza il tuo avatar!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sono stata fraintesa ... c'e' stato chi c'ha marciato sopra e ne ha approfittato malignamente ... se questo non si e' capito mi dispiace, ho cammesso IO un errore di valutazione del tipo: Pensavo fosse amore, invece era un carretto ... la vita continua, le delusioni sono previste.


 
io certe volte non ti capisco e sicuramente è un limite mio: alcune volte ti leggo pessimista sfiduciata e delusa (spesso nei confronti delle ultime generazioni), altre volte ti vedo invece aperta alla vita e fiduciosa di qualche buona nuova.....


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, perche'?


nessun perché... ma sul serio non capivo a chi ti stavi riferendo..


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io credo molto nel rapportarsi con l'altro e a volte il forum ( ma è un'esperienza vissuta anche precedentemente in altri forum) ha consentito di mettermi a nudo, di confidare miei pensieri reconditi, anche quelle che con chi ti vive quotidianamente avresti più pudore ad esprimere.
> 
> Spesso da una possibilità di sfogo anche di tensioni.
> 
> ...
















  Dove bisogna firmare?


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sono stata fraintesa ... c'e' stato chi c'ha marciato sopra e ne ha approfittato malignamente ... se questo non si e' capito mi dispiace, ho cammesso IO un errore di valutazione del tipo: Pensavo fosse amore, invece era un carretto ... la vita continua, le delusioni sono previste.


Quello che traspare è che la delusione per l'importanza che tu hai dato a certi rapporti seppur virtuali e che evidentemente non son stati valutati allo stesso modo, anzi, ti fanno avvertire come "arrabbiata", come diffidente, come sempre sulla difensiva...mentre son convinto che potresti dare molto se abbassassi un pò quelle difese e ti lasciassi vivere per come sei davvero.


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> nessun perché... ma sul serio non capivo a chi ti stavi riferendo..


Rispondevo a Medusa.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

*OT*



Mari' ha detto:


> Sono stata fraintesa ... c'e' stato chi c'ha marciato sopra e ne ha approfittato malignamente ... se questo non si e' capito mi dispiace, ho cammesso IO un errore di valutazione del tipo: Pensavo fosse amore, invece era un carretto ... la vita continua, le delusioni sono previste.


spero tu non ti riferisca a me.
Dopo il "fraintendimento" ti ho anche mandato un pm al quale hai risposto sibillinamente.
Va bene lo stesso ma non vorrei ti crogiolassi troppo sul credere di essere totalmente nella ragione.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti io tra corna e forum sto pure rischiando il lavoro.
> 
> p.s.: mamma mia AnnaA come m'attizza il tuo avatar!


 
bè dai.. se è solo l'avatar ad attizzarti poco male e poco danno...


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dove bisogna firmare?


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello che traspare è che la delusione per l'importanza che tu hai dato a certi rapporti seppur virtuali e che evidentemente non son stati valutati allo stesso modo, anzi, ti fanno avvertire come "arrabbiata", come diffidente, come sempre sulla difensiva...mentre son convinto che potresti dare molto se abbassassi un pò quelle difese e ti lasciassi vivere per come sei davvero.


Ehhhhh Fedi', ognuno di noi e' un pianeta, bisogna scoprirlo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  se c'e' interesse


----------



## brugola (14 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello che traspare è che la delusione per l'importanza che tu hai dato a certi rapporti seppur virtuali e che evidentemente non son stati valutati allo stesso modo, anzi, ti fanno avvertire come "arrabbiata", come diffidente, come sempre sulla difensiva....


ma certo che è così, e credo proprio che lo sia per tutti.
di virtuale nel nostro relazionarci qui dentro secondo me non c'è niente,
e come c'è feeling o poca affinità ci sono le delusioni o le conferme.
certo, la mia idea è di non farne un dramma, e magari, se ci si tiene di fare come si fa nella cosidetta vita reale: puoi avermi fatto uno sgarbo o avermi detto qualcosa che mi ha ferita, ma siccome mi pari persona valida e mi piaci cerco di farmela passare.
oppure metterti "dolorosamente" nel cestino del desktop
questo dipende dai nostri caratteri


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> spero tu non ti riferisca a me.
> Dopo il "fraintendimento" ti ho anche mandato un pm al quale hai risposto sibillinamente.
> Va bene lo stesso ma non vorrei ti crogiolassi troppo sul credere di essere totalmente nella ragione.


mi riferivo a te, a tutti ... noi due abbiamo comunicato anche per telef, ma forse non ci siamo capite, pazienza.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè dai.. se è solo l'avatar ad attizzarti poco male e poco danno...


 Vedi, la bozza di questo thread mi è venuta proprio ieri quando ho accostato il tuo nick al tuo avatar ed alle cose che scrivi.
Notando questa forte associazione, almeno per me, mi sono chiesto quali emozioni possono nascere negli altri utenti.
Al di la della possibilità reale di dare corpo a tali piccole o grandi emozioni, mi chiedo quale forza d'impatto ha il confrontarsi con entità il cui volto è rappresentato da un'immagine ed il nome da un nick che a loro modo, invece di nascondere, potrebbero rivelare?


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma certo che è così, e credo proprio che lo sia per tutti.
> *di virtuale nel nostro relazionarci qui dentro secondo me non c'è niente*,
> e come c'è feeling o poca affinità ci sono le delusioni o le conferme.
> certo, la mia idea è di non farne un dramma, e magari, se ci si tiene di fare come si fa nella cosidetta vita reale: puoi avermi fatto uno sgarbo o avermi detto qualcosa che mi ha ferita, ma siccome mi pari persona valida e mi piaci cerco di farmela passare.
> ...


Non ho parole


----------



## brugola (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non ho parole


e allora statte zitto!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> mi riferivo a te, a tutti ... noi due abbiamo comunicato anche per telef, ma forse non ci siamo capite, pazienza.




no, noi due ci siamo capite eccome ma alla prima difficoltà è caduto tutto. E a me dispiace
mentre tu,  se scrivi "pazienza", vuol dire che non sei poi così delusa-


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e allora statte zitto!


Ecco! Come volevasi dimostrare, il nostro idillio è durato pochino pochino. Sigh!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vedi, la bozza di questo thread mi è venuta proprio ieri quando ho accostato il tuo nick al tuo avatar ed alle cose che scrivi.
> Notando questa forte associazione, almeno per me, mi sono chiesto quali emozioni possono nascere negli altri utenti.
> Al di la della possibilità reale di dare corpo a tali piccole o grandi emozioni, mi chiedo quale forza d'impatto ha il confrontarsi con entità il cui volto è rappresentato da un'immagine ed il nome da un nick che a loro modo, invece di nascondere, potrebbero rivelare?


sa, io credo che siamo tutti alla ricerca di un qualcosa... e può succedere qui come altrove di provare una emozione.


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, noi due ci siamo capite eccome ma alla prima difficoltà è caduto tutto. E a me dispiace
> mentre tu,  se scrivi "pazienza", vuol dire che non sei poi così delusa-


Son delusa, credimi ... e' che ci sto facendo il callo alle delusioni, ma questo non mi fara' chiudere le porte alla vita e all'umanita' ... posso sembrare una pessimista, lo so ... ma il fatto che mi faccio ancora sorprendere dagli atteggiamenti altrui spiega il contrario, vuol dire che credo/spero ancora negli altri.


----------



## Old giulia (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ........dagli altri utenti del forum?
> Quali aspettative vi fate, quando leggete un nuovo nick, quando una nuova personalità sconosciuta si affaccia alla porta di questo girone infernale?
> Quali emozioni provate quando trovate corrispondenza di idee, quando si crea un contatto simpatico, quando si rincorrono scambi di opinioni od anche solo battute con un utente in particolare?


 
Io avevo aspettative...
Pensavo finisse tutto a vino e tarrallucci... invece mi sento emarginata, abbandonata... insomma una pecora nera!
Sarà colpa dell'avatar... nn sò... ogni  mia parola scritta sembra un tradimento... per qualcuno, per una sponda piuttosto che un'altra... se "provoco" nn va bene, se annuisco... nemmeno! mi sento una mosca bianca...

Oggi mi sento confusa... un po' annoiata.
Non pensate ad una presa per il c**o...


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Io avevo aspettative...
> Pensavo finisse tutto a vino e tarrallucci... invece mi sento emarginata, abbandonata... insomma una pecora nera!
> Sarà colpa dell'avatar... nn sò... ogni  mia parola scritta sembra un tradimento... per qualcuno, per una sponda piuttosto che un'altra... se "provoco" nn va bene, se annuisco... nemmeno! mi sento una mosca bianca...
> 
> ...


Ma ci sono io per te  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  cosa vuoi di piu'  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   VINO ROSSO?


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sa, io credo che siamo tutti alla ricerca di un qualcosa... e può succedere qui come altrove di provare una *emozione*.



E sono queste le principali ragioni che ci fanno sentire vivi, che ci danno quella marcia in piu' ... le sensazioni, le emozioni ...


----------



## Old giulia (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma ci sono io per te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sì cara... vino rosso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti penso che la maggior parte degli utenti abbiano , ammesse o negate, delle aspettative, in quanto altrimenti non ci sarebbe ragione di frequentare un luogo, vero o virtuale. Fosse anche solo quello di scambiare quattro cazzate, è sempre un qualcosa che si desidera, al quale si da un valore. Che poi le persone che in qualche modo "dipendono" da ciò che viene scritto dagli altri, beh, lo trovo non poi così deplorevole, visto l'argomento trainante del forum stesso: per lo più siamo persone che in un modo o nell'altro sono state ferite o hanno ferito: qui cercano scambio e conforto, confronto e consolazione. Più aspettative di queste!


Quoto.
Se non si avesse alcun genere di aspettative ...si guarderebbe Beautifull o ...si lavorerebbe, che da fare ce n'è sempre...

All'inizio cercavo stimoli e storie o punti di vista per capire la mia situazione da angolazioni diverse.
Ora...scambiare pensieri e sorrisi con qualche amica, sapere come stanno, avere qualche spunto di riflessione e ...restituire quel che ho avuto a nuovi utenti che potrebbero diventare amici.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Io avevo aspettative...
> Pensavo finisse tutto a vino e tarrallucci... invece mi sento emarginata, abbandonata... insomma una pecora nera!
> Sarà colpa dell'avatar... nn sò... ogni mia parola scritta sembra un tradimento... per qualcuno, per una sponda piuttosto che un'altra... se "provoco" nn va bene, se annuisco... nemmeno! mi sento una mosca bianca...
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ........dagli altri utenti del forum?
> Quali aspettative vi fate, quando leggete un nuovo nick, quando una nuova personalità sconosciuta si affaccia alla porta di questo girone infernale?
> Quali emozioni provate quando trovate corrispondenza di idee, quando si crea un contatto simpatico, quando si rincorrono scambi di opinioni od anche solo battute con un utente in particolare?


Dato che ho sperimentato finora un confronto interessante di idee e gusti e mi sono stati offerti spesso altrettanto interessanti spunti di riflessione, continuo a frequentare il forum per questi motivi pertanto direi che potrebbero essere considerati delle aspettative.
Spesso mi sono anche divertita e mi son fatta anche delle grasse risate di pancia con lacrime agli occhi (che sembrerebbero un paradosso data la virtualità del mezzo).

Sul fatto di non avere aspettative, anni fa feci una discussione con una persona durata mesi sull'argomento..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




In sostanza il mio pensiero è che siamo esseri desideranti per natura e semplicemente non possiamo non avere aspettative. Possiamo al limite desiderare di non averne ma questa in quanto tale è pur sempre un'aspettativa.... .. .. non so se sono stata spiegata..


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Se non si avesse alcun genere di aspettative ...si guarderebbe Beautifull o ...si lavorerebbe, che da fare ce n'è sempre...
> 
> All'inizio cercavo stimoli e storie o punti di vista per capire la mia situazione da angolazioni diverse.
> Ora...scambiare pensieri e sorrisi con qualche amica, sapere come stanno, avere qualche spunto di riflessione e ...restituire quel che ho avuto a nuovi utenti che potrebbero diventare amici.


beautiful , con una f


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> beautiful , con una f


----------



## Lettrice (14 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Dato che ho sperimentato finora un confronto interessante di idee e gusti e mi sono stati offerti spesso altrettanto interessanti spunti di riflessione, continuo a frequentare il forum per questi motivi pertanto direi che potrebbero essere considerati delle aspettative.
> Spesso mi sono anche divertita e mi son fatta anche delle grasse risate di pancia con lacrime agli occhi (che sembrerebbero un paradosso data la virtualità del mezzo).
> 
> Sul fatto di non avere aspettative, anni fa feci una discussione con una persona durata mesi sull'argomento..
> ...


Ti sei spiegata... e se iniziassi a comprare scarpe 36? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quello delle aspettative e' un discorso che feci tempo fa con una persona... e' vero che se non ti aspetti niente raramente rimarrai deluso di cio' che ti arriva... il fatto e' che facendo quel discorso ci si abitua a vivere di "avanzi" senza mai puntare al piatto di prima scelta...

Ora non so se io mi sono spiegata


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


volevo dire L


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegata... e se iniziassi a comprare scarpe 36?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se aspetti che te la dia stai fresca!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegata... e se iniziassi a comprare scarpe 36?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


benissimo: il discorso per me  è proprio al contrario 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   unta altissimo, così se arriva qualcosa in meno va bene comunque...se ti accontenti


----------



## Lettrice (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se aspetti che te la dia stai fresca!


I matrimonio sessualmente attivi falliscono ... io ho serie intenzioni nei confronti di Vulvia, niente a che vedere col sesso...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> benissimo: il discorso per me  è proprio al contrario: punta altissimo, così se arriva qualcosa in meno va bene comunque...se ti accontenti


Pero' cosi' e' un finto puntare in alto... non bisogna accontentarsi perche' ne saremmo comunque delusi... tanto vale continuare a puntare al top


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' cosi' e' un finto puntare in alto... non bisogna accontentarsi perche' ne saremmo comunque delusi... tanto vale continuare a puntare al top


 infatti ho scritto ....."se ti accontenti".....una domanda: della nuova proposta hai parlato con apu?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> infatti ho scritto ....."se ti accontenti".....una domanda: della nuova proposta hai parlato con apu?



Chi e' Apu?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> I matrimonio sessualmente attivi falliscono ... io ho serie intenzioni nei confronti di Vulvia, niente a che vedere col sesso...


ma mi riferivo a me, fetecchia!!


----------



## Lettrice (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma mi riferivo a me, fetecchia!!


Ahhhh... c'e' posto per tutti... sto programmando un matrimonio di gruppo... ci sei gia' tu, P/R, Verena, Vulvia, MM...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi e' Apu?


 touchèe


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegata... e se iniziassi a comprare scarpe 36?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


partendo dal presupposto che non avere aspettative sia impossibile, lo *sforzo* che si dovrebbe impiegare al fine di ricacciarle o tenerle a bada per adattarsi ad una situazione insoddisfacente viene comunque messo in campo. Tanto vale impiegare tale sforzo quindi al servizio di un'aspettativa/obiettivo realistici. 

Come dicono gli economisti: "minimo sforzo, massimo rendimento".
Come dice il saggio Yogurt*: "che lo sfooorzo sia con te!"..  

	
	
		
		
	


	






(* da "Balle spaziali")


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> I matrimonio sessualmente attivi falliscono ... io ho serie intenzioni nei confronti di Vulvia, *niente a che vedere col sesso...*


si è mica sparsa la voce che ce l'ho murata???  

	
	
		
		
	


	














0005


----------



## Old giulia (14 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> In sostanza il mio pensiero è che siamo esseri desideranti per natura e semplicemente non possiamo non avere aspettative. Possiamo al limite desiderare di non averne ma questa in quanto tale è pur sempre un'aspettativa.... .. .. non so se sono stata spiegata..


Maronna... oggi nn ce la fò... proprio nn ce la fò...


----------



## Bruja (14 Ottobre 2008)

*il forum*

Credo che sia molto più semplice di quello che si creda, questo è un salotto virtuale, o almeno così é stato impostato, ha solo una caratteristica, si entra come si andava in giro a Venezia nel 700, con una maschera sul viso, chiamata nick, e si racconta la propria storia, le proprie esperienze, o semplicemente si viene per leggere.
Spesso si resta coinvolti in argomenti interessanti, presi da simpatie, da affinità e perfino da atteggiamenti ostili. Sta poi a noi  cercare di capire se dall'altra parte c'é davvero quello che crediamo di aver capito o se é solo la nostra interpretazione di quella persona.
Per assurdo quando si entra in un ambiente, e si é o si diventa amici di alcuni, quasi per empatia si risulta ostili ad altri che sono ostili alle nostre amicizie. 

Come in tutti i consorzi umani si creano delle correnti, e non solo di pensiero, ma questo in fondo fa parte di quella realtà che anche nella virtualità é contemplata.
Le illusioni e le delusioni sono da mettere in conto, a patto che si sappia ben decifrare se le le une o le altre sono nostre illazioni o dati di fatto.
Poi esistono le affinità spontanee; quando si é simili, sia caratterialmente che nel vedere la vita, é chiaro che scatta una sintonia automatica, valida per entrambi i sessi. 
Forse quello che bisognerebbe sempre avere presente é che spesso le nostre azioni o scelte hanno motivazioni, ragioni e stimoli che non sono spiegabili a terzi, che possono essere frutto di uno stato d'animo del momento o che semplicemente si rifanno a scelte già fatte da altri a cui ci lega dell'affinità o di cui condividiamo le idee, o ancora a nuova considerazione dei nick conosciuti. 

Alla fine non mi pare che un forum sia diverso da un normale crocchio di amici/che con le loro idee, condivisioni, turbolenze e opposizioni.
Quindi cosa ci si aspetta da un posto simile? 
Forse semplicemente per l'attrazione che esercita su di noi, perché ogni giorno é un giorno nuovo ed ogni momento può far cambiare assetti, pensieri, valutazioni, e conoscenza di esperienze altrui che non possono che arricchire qualunque bagaglio umano.
Bruja

x Giulia
Tu hai una qualità, e te la riconosco da tempo, quando scrivi sei interessante e quando ti astieni é perché saggiamente comprendi che non serve scrivere. Questo limita il tuo essere "popolare" ma accresce la qualità della tua presenza.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ........dagli altri utenti del forum?
> Quali aspettative vi fate, quando leggete un nuovo nick, quando una nuova personalità sconosciuta si affaccia alla porta di questo girone infernale?
> Quali emozioni provate quando trovate corrispondenza di idee, quando si crea un contatto simpatico, quando si rincorrono scambi di opinioni od anche solo battute con un utente in particolare?


 
Chiacchiere ferroviarie.


----------



## Bruja (14 Ottobre 2008)

*Linea*



Lineadombra ha detto:


> Chiacchiere ferroviarie.


Dobbiamo dedurre che ti piacciono le FF.SS. ?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ahhhh... c'e' posto per tutti... sto programmando un matrimonio di gruppo... ci sei gia' tu, P/R, Verena, Vulvia, MM...


 Facciamo una comune di donne libere...


----------



## Bruja (14 Ottobre 2008)

*che si fà...*



giulia ha detto:


> Maronna... oggi nn ce la fò... proprio nn ce la fò...


Te la tengo io la mano o me la tieni tu??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> grazie, Marì, difatti è di questo che vorrei sentir parlare: di quelle cose, quelle situazioni che altrimenti non si potrebbero realizzare, tanto perchè mancherebbe il luogo d'incontro tra persone così eterogenee geograficamente, culturalmente etc., quantoperchè questo luogo può ralizzare situazioni confidenziali di un certo livello *mantenendo comunque un fattore di privacy e sicurezza che nel contatto a quatr'occhi non sarebbe possibile.*
> Io per primo ho confidato a voi, benemeriti sconosciuti, cose della mia vita che altrimenti non avrei potuto rivelare, se non subendo poi conseguenze di varia natura (ed anche questo è solo un esempio ).


Credi? E perchè mai?


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Te la tengo io la mano o me la tieni tu???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Facciamo cosi, ve la tengo io a tutte e due


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> io mi aspetto di essere contattato in pvt e di avere sesso facile ed immediato..





























ovviamente sesso virtuale Ale...


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Credi? E perchè mai?


perche' gli occhi a volte possono ingannare


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ovviamente sesso virtuale Ale...



se c'e' la webcam non e' impossibile


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Credi? E perchè mai?


Tu sbandiereresti tutte le tue faccende a qualcuno appena conosciuto e del quale non sai nulla? Il 99% delle cose che appaiono su questo forum scomparirebbero se non ci fosse l'anonimato a proteggere chi scrive.
Poi non nego, per carità, che ognuno possa avere degli amici confidenti, ed io ne ho, ma in questo ambiente il senso di libertà, la capacità di aprirsi in maniera più disinibita aumenta notevolmente, e concede al contempo una quantità di punti di vista diversi che per poterseli permettere "a quattr'occhi" si dovrebbe conoscere ed avere fiducia totale di centinaia di persone! Fin li non ci arrivo.


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> perche' gli occhi a volte possono ingannare


Qui dentro ci si racconta e tante volte la si racconta Marì. Ma va bene così. Diverso quando ci si rapporta direttamente con le persone. Poi concordo sulle affinità chiamiamole spirituali, quelle affinità a pelle dovute alle stesse esperienze, a un percorso di vita simile. Però dall'affinità istintiva e virtuale all'amicizia ce ne passa... 

E delle volte il feeling si rompe. Succede.


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Tu sbandiereresti tutte le tue faccende a qualcuno appena conosciuto e del quale non sai nulla? Il 99% delle cose che appaiono su questo forum scomparirebbero se non ci fosse l'anonimato a proteggere chi scrive.
> Poi non nego, per carità, che ognuno possa avere degli amici confidenti, ed io ne ho, ma in questo ambiente il senso di libertà, la capacità di aprirsi in maniera più disinibita aumenta notevolmente, e concede al contempo una quantità di punti di vista diversi che per poterseli permettere "a quattr'occhi" si dovrebbe conoscere ed avere fiducia totale di centinaia di persone! Fin li non ci arrivo.


Per me è diverso. E' il mezzo utilizzato, la scrittura, che cambia la modalità del rapporto.


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Qui dentro ci si racconta e tante volte la si racconta Marì. Ma va bene così. Diverso quando ci si rapporta direttamente con le persone. Poi concordo sulle affinità chiamiamole spirituali, quelle affinità a pelle dovute alle stesse esperienze, a un percorso di vita simile. Però dall'affinità istintiva e virtuale all'amicizia ce ne passa...
> *
> E delle volte il feeling si rompe.* Succede.


Ma questo succede anche nel reale MK


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma questo succede anche nel reale MK


Sì certo, ma capisci che rapportarsi con un nick... beh...


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo che sia molto più semplice di quello che si creda, questo è un salotto virtuale, o almeno così é stato impostato, ha solo una caratteristica, si entra come si andava in giro a Venezia nel 700, con una maschera sul viso, chiamata nick, e si racconta la propria storia, le proprie esperienze, o semplicemente si viene per leggere.
> Spesso si resta coinvolti in argomenti interessanti, presi da simpatie, da affinità e perfino da atteggiamenti ostili. Sta poi a noi cercare di capire se dall'altra parte c'é davvero quello che crediamo di aver capito o se é solo la nostra interpretazione di quella persona.
> Per assurdo quando si entra in un ambiente, e si é o si diventa amici di alcuni, quasi per empatia si risulta ostili ad altri che sono ostili alle nostre amicizie.
> 
> ...


Ok, questo può valere erga omnes... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma per Bruja? Cosa rappresenta davvero il forum? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E le TUE aspettative? Ne hai ancora?


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Per me è diverso. E' il mezzo utilizzato, la scrittura, che cambia la modalità del rapporto.


 Quando scrivo rispondendo a te o esternando un mio pensiero, o raccontandomi, nel vero e nel falso, a leggere non sei solo tu, che volendo potrei conoscerti da sempre, ma anche decine e decine di persone del tutto sconosciute alle quali, se sapessero di me nome cognome e indirizzo, non racconterei nemmeno cosa ho mangiato a colazione. Non cambia quindi solamente il mezzo, ma il rapporto che c'è tra tutti quelli che attivamente e passivamente partecipano.
Al di la del fatto che nessuno può davvero vantarsi di non aver nulla da nascondere, è l'uso che uno sconosciuto (o peggio un conosciuto sgradito) può fare di quello che scrivi, che rappresenta un rischio, il quale è inesistente se l'anonimato è protetto adeguatamente. Poi uno è libero anche di rivelarsi del tutto o in parte, e so che molti dei "vecchi" del forum si conoscono anche molto bene, ma sono scelte personali che non possono non cambiare il rapporto che c'è con gli altri ignoti.


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Maronna... oggi nn ce la fò... proprio nn ce la fò...





Bruja ha detto:


> Te la tengo io la mano o me la tieni tu???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mari' ha detto:


> Facciamo cosi, ve la tengo io a tutte e due


ohibò.. spero di non aver provocato un'ondata di mancamenti..


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì certo, ma capisci che rapportarsi con un nick... beh...


Tirate sempre in ballo: nick, nome e triccaballacche ... MK per me sono persone quelle oltre lo schermo con cui dialogo/leggo/scrivo, persone in carne e ossa ... 

MAH! Sono proprio strana io  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  a questo punto.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tirate sempre in ballo: nick, nome e triccaballacche ... MK per me sono persone quelle oltre lo schermo con cui dialogo/leggo/scrivo, persone in carne e ossa ...
> 
> MAH! Sono proprio strana io
> 
> ...


sì anche a me infastidisce la storia del nick.
Dietro al nick c'è una persona. Punto


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tirate sempre in ballo: nick, nome e triccaballacche ... MK per me sono persone quelle oltre lo schermo con cui dialogo/leggo/scrivo, persone in carne e ossa ...
> 
> MAH! Sono proprio strana io
> 
> ...


Marì con tutti i capovolgimenti che ci sono stati? Con tutti i personaggi inventati?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un nick è un nick, una persona in carne e ossa è altra cosa. For me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Tu sbandiereresti tutte le tue faccende a qualcuno appena conosciuto e del quale non sai nulla? Il 99% delle cose che appaiono su questo forum scomparirebbero se non ci fosse l'anonimato a proteggere chi scrive.
> Poi non nego, per carità, che ognuno possa avere degli amici confidenti, ed io ne ho, ma in questo ambiente il senso di libertà, la capacità di aprirsi in maniera più disinibita aumenta notevolmente, e concede al contempo una quantità di punti di vista diversi che per poterseli permettere "a quattr'occhi" si dovrebbe conoscere ed avere fiducia totale di centinaia di persone! Fin li non ci arrivo.


A chi si è appena conosciuto si dice di tutto ...sono appunto tipici i discorsi da treno...
Anche "fuori" non ho grandi difficoltà ad aprirmi, ma nel forum ho trovato una comprensione che fuori è difficile, per la normale reazione che fa pensare "meglio a lei (nel caso me), che a me!" e che fa trovare nell'altro (sempre io) mille difetti ed errori nella gestione del rapporto in contrasto con il proprio.


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tirate sempre in ballo: nick, nome e triccaballacche ... MK per me sono persone quelle oltre lo schermo con cui dialogo/leggo/scrivo, persone in carne e ossa ...
> 
> MAH! Sono proprio strana io
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quando scrivo rispondendo a te o esternando un mio pensiero, o raccontandomi, nel vero e nel falso, a leggere non sei solo tu, che volendo potrei conoscerti da sempre, ma anche decine e decine di persone del tutto sconosciute alle quali, se sapessero di me nome cognome e indirizzo, non racconterei nemmeno cosa ho mangiato a colazione. Non cambia quindi solamente il mezzo, ma il rapporto che c'è tra tutti quelli che attivamente e passivamente partecipano.
> Al di la del fatto che nessuno può davvero vantarsi di non aver nulla da nascondere, *è l'uso che uno sconosciuto (o peggio un conosciuto sgradito) può fare di quello che scrivi, che rappresenta un rischio, il quale è inesistente se l'anonimato è protetto adeguatamente*. Poi uno è libero anche di rivelarsi del tutto o in parte, e so che molti dei "vecchi" del forum si conoscono anche molto bene, ma sono scelte personali che non possono non cambiare il rapporto che c'è con gli altri ignoti.


Questo è vero.


----------



## brugola (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì certo, ma capisci che rapportarsi con un nick... beh...


ma scusa ma chi credi che ci sia dietro un nick?


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa ma chi credi che ci sia dietro un nick?


Fino a quando non vedo non so, potrebbe esserci chiunque. Ma va bene così, nessun problema.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è vero.


E' indubbio che dietro ad un nick c'è una persona in carne ed ossa, ma essa non ha modo di fare strumento di quello che scrivi.
Esempio: io più volte ho fatto riferimento a quella cagna schifosa di mia sorella. Pensate che mi sarei potuto permettere di sfogarmi in quel modo se sui post apparisse il mio nome e cognome? A quest'ora avrei già venduto la casa per pagare le cause per diffamazione!
Ma la mia stessa storia matrimoniale è un esempio: ho parlato con voi, persone reali dietro a nick ed avatar di cose che avrebbero potuto finire in mano, che so, a mia suocera, che ora è all'oscuro di tutto, creando un putiferio peggiore di quello che è.
Ma perchè devo spiegare 'ste cose? Non sono così evidenti?


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


>



Ti ho sconvolta?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Ottobre 2008)

Non posso dare torto a MK.

Escluendo gli utenti onesti il resto son nicknames... esattamente come distinguo le facce amiche dai volti...


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fino a quando non vedo non so, potrebbe esserci chiunque. Ma va bene così, nessun problema.



Scusa MK, dove e' finita tutta la tua spiritualita'?


----------



## brugola (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fino a quando non vedo non so, potrebbe esserci chiunque. Ma va bene così, nessun problema.


ti rapporti, scrivi, consigli, domandi.
indipendentemente da chi ci sia dietro perchè sai che cmq c'è una persona, che ha delle emozioni e dei pensieri.
altro discorso è se poi quella persona ti dice delle palle.
ma quelli son problemi suoi
continuare a dividere entità virtuali con quelle reali secondo me è ridicolo


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fino a quando non vedo non so, potrebbe esserci *chiunque*. Ma va bene così, *nessun problema*.


E allora!!! Dai, non farmi sgolare!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non posso dare torto a MK.
> 
> Escluendo gli utenti onesti il resto son nicknames... esattamente come distinguo le facce amiche dai volti...


gli utenti onesti sono persone oneste, gli altri teste di *****-
Ora ho capito cosa vuoi dire ma mentre scrivo mi rivolgo a te come persona non a lettrice nick


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti ho sconvolta?


 no, marì....è che fai sempre la mosca bianca.
ci scherzavo un po' su.dai


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, marì....è che fai sempre la mosca bianca.
> ci scherzavo un po' su.dai


MAH!


Io cerco solo di essere ed apparire come sono, e quei pochissimi che mi hanno conosciuta sanno che sono cosi ... strana, ma me stessa ... posso piacere e non, ma questa e' un'altra cosa.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> gli utenti onesti sono persone oneste, gli altri teste di *****-
> Ora ho capito cosa vuoi dire ma mentre scrivo mi rivolgo a te come persona non a lettrice nick


E invece, ragazzi miei, io mi rivolgo proprio ai nick, perchè essi non proteggono solo me ma anche i loro proprietari, ed essi quindi si rapporteranno con me in modo diverso che se fossimo a quatr'occhi.
Se poi voglio approfondire una conoscenza non ho da fare altro che comunicare via P/M o e-mail, ed anche li potrò ancora conservare un certo anonimato, almeno finchè non deciderò di scoprirmi. Ma, come è già successo, scoprirmi e scoprire ha provocato un cambiamento nel rapporto (non necessariamente in peggio), perchè per quanto ci possa essere stima reciproca, al posto del nick si erge un sottile o più o meno sottile velo di riservatezza o addirittura al contrario ci si apre in maiera talmente totale da rischiare di mettere in imbarazzo l'altro.
Sono due mondi diversi, simili ma diversi, per quanto composti dalle stesse persone.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> gli utenti onesti sono persone oneste, gli altri teste di *****-
> Ora ho capito cosa vuoi dire ma mentre scrivo mi rivolgo a te come persona non a lettrice nick


Si Topo Gigio... anche io con te o con quella stordita di tua sorella... anche con MK... ma perche' alla fine vi conosco...

Un neo registrato per me potrebbe essere chiunque e mi rivolgo  di conseguenza a un nick...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si Topo Gigio... anche io con te o con quella stordita di tua sorella... anche con MK... ma perche' alla fine vi conosco...
> 
> *Un neo registrato per me potrebbe essere chiunque* e mi rivolgo di conseguenza a un nick...


...qualce volta purtroppo già conosciuto...


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' indubbio che dietro ad un nick c'è una persona in carne ed ossa, ma essa non ha modo di fare strumento di quello che scrivi.
> Esempio: io più volte ho fatto riferimento a quella cagna schifosa di mia sorella. Pensate che mi sarei potuto permettere di sfogarmi in quel modo se sui post apparisse il mio nome e cognome? A quest'ora avrei già venduto la casa per pagare le cause per diffamazione!
> Ma la mia stessa storia matrimoniale è un esempio: ho parlato con voi, persone reali dietro a nick ed avatar di cose che avrebbero potuto finire in mano, che so, a mia suocera, che ora è all'oscuro di tutto, creando un putiferio peggiore di quello che è.
> Ma perchè devo spiegare 'ste cose? Non sono così evidenti?


Per me è chiarissimo e condivido le tue osservazioni.

La libertà espressiva offerta dall'anonimato non ha eguali nella realtà se non con persone amiche estremamente fidate, se uno ha la fortuna di averle.

Poi dipende dall'uso che si fa di una tale libertà e del forum: uno può mentire malevolmente o colorare le proprie storie semplicemente per renderle più gradevoli a se stesso e agli altri oppure può mostrarsi esattamente per come è.
C'è chi entrando qui ha scritto cose che mai nella vita reale si sognerebbe di far sapere e chi è entrato scrivendo cose che avrebbe comunque potuto dire a chiunque fuori di qui.
Non mi sento comunque di giudicare.. credo che anche chi si è creato varie identità diverse (non dichiarate) lo ha fatto e lo fa per motivi propri sui quali posso anche avere un'opinione che non è detto però sia rispondente al vero.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...qualce volta purtroppo già conosciuto...



I soliti sospetti


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2008)

Il thread è nato dalla considerazione che un nick ed un avatar di un certo tipo, unito ai messaggi che invia mi provoca delle particolari emozioni, dei pensieri, delle aspettative che non sono legate alla persona reale che c'è dietro perchè io non la conosco! Che ne so io, ad esempio, di AnnaA? Solo quello che vedo e leggo! Potrebbe non avere per nulla a che fare con l'immagine pubblica che normalmente da di se dal vivo.
Come faccio a sapere che faccia ha, se è alta o bassa, grassa o magra, se ha i brufoli o un occhio di vetro, se è bella/o come potrebbe voer far credere o se la natura è stata crudele? Come faccio a sapere se quello che scrive è ciò che pensa o ciò che si diverte a far credere?
Lo posso solo immaginare, dal nick, dalla scelta dell'avatar e dalle sue parole. ma esse saranno sempre e comunque diverse qui che in carne ed ossa, perchè a volte, forse il più delle volte il nick non nasconde: rivela.


----------



## Iago (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Marì con tutti i capovolgimenti che ci sono stati? Con tutti i personaggi inventati?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



senza ombra di dubbio anche per me.


...ci si relaziona in maniera diversa perfino in conseguenza e per effetto dell'avatar e della firmetta (perchè siamo a caccia di indizi per capire chi abbiamo di fronte...per esempio)

...e smentitemi se non è così...


----------



## Nordica (14 Ottobre 2008)

per me e stato un caso entrare qui, ed e strano che mi sono fermata così tanto. 
di norma evito tutti tipi di forum e chat, uso soltanto messenger per tenere i contatti a distanza e per risparmiare sul telefono!!!

tante volte ho scritto nei forum senza poi neanche tornare a leggere le risposte!
non sono un amante del pc! lo uso più che altro per lavoro! poi a casa non posso quasi stare davanti al pc perché il mio piccolo pupo non mi lascia mai un attimo in pace ma vuole stare insieme a me davanti al pc e sciaccia tutti tasti!

_sono stata accolta molto bene qui e ritengo che mi ha fatto bene scrivere e leggere qui._
_trovo che ci sono delle persone belle su questo forum, se poi sono vere o finte non mi importa, non devo vivere con loro ma soltanto scambiare le nostre idee!_
_che poi si chiamino alce veloce o emmekappa non importa, importa quello che mi sanno trasmettere!_

ciao


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il thread è nato dalla considerazione che un nick ed un avatar di un certo tipo, unito ai messaggi che invia mi provoca delle particolari emozioni, dei pensieri, delle aspettative che non sono legate alla persona reale che c'è dietro perchè io non la conosco! Che ne so io, ad esempio, di AnnaA? Solo quello che vedo e leggo! Potrebbe non avere per nulla a che fare con l'immagine pubblica che normalmente da di se dal vivo.
> Come faccio a sapere che faccia ha, se è alta o bassa, grassa o magra, se ha i brufoli o un occhio di vetro, se è bella/o come potrebbe voer far credere o se la natura è stata crudele? Come faccio a sapere se quello che scrive è ciò che pensa o ciò che si diverte a far credere?
> Lo posso solo immaginare, dal nick, dalla scelta dell'avatar e dalle sue parole. ma esse saranno sempre e comunque diverse qui che in carne ed ossa, perchè a volte, forse il più delle volte il nick non nasconde: rivela.


Embeh'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   cosa vorresti cambiare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non ti va bene cosi?


----------



## Nordica (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Marì con tutti i capovolgimenti che ci sono stati? Con tutti i personaggi inventati?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
giusto!

secondo me comunque si nota se un nick e finto! 

a me sembrate veri:

Te, 

Giobbe, Lettrice, Mari, Alesera, Minerva, Persa, Italia1, Giusy e Asudem

perché ci siete spesso e le vostre personalità non si smuovono!

ciao belli....


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Embeh'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hei! C'è nessuno?
Io stavo solo chiedendo, con questo trhread, quali emozioni, quali aspettative, se ci sono, si creano ricollegando un avatar, un nick e dei messaggi e creando quindi dentro di sè l'immagine di una persona che non si conosce ma alla quale in questo luogo si va a rivelare molto di sé.
Non voglio cambiare assolutamente nulla!


----------



## Nordica (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il thread è nato dalla considerazione che un nick ed un avatar di un certo tipo, unito ai messaggi che invia mi provoca delle particolari emozioni, dei pensieri, delle aspettative che non sono legate alla persona reale che c'è dietro perchè io non la conosco! Che ne so io, ad esempio, di AnnaA? Solo quello che vedo e leggo! Potrebbe non avere per nulla a che fare con l'immagine pubblica che normalmente da di se dal vivo.
> Come faccio a sapere che faccia ha, se è alta o bassa, grassa o magra, se ha i brufoli o un occhio di vetro, se è bella/o come potrebbe voer far credere o se la natura è stata crudele? Come faccio a sapere se quello che scrive è ciò che pensa o ciò che si diverte a far credere?
> Lo posso solo immaginare, dal nick, dalla scelta dell'avatar e dalle sue parole. ma esse saranno sempre e comunque diverse qui che in carne ed ossa, perchè a volte, forse il più delle volte il nick non nasconde: rivela.


 
infatti qui puoi solo conoscere la personalità di AnnaA, se poi e bella o brutta non ti riguarda. 

questo non e un sito di incontri! ma di scambi di idee...

se AnnaA e bella le scrivi più volentieri?

non capisco dove vuoi arrivare?

a me piace Giobbe, ma se fosse basso, brutto e peloso con un naso gigante non mi importa!

a me piace come mi tratta, come mi considera, che mi sta accanto ma senza essere ingombrante!

a me piace qui su questo forum!

se poi ti piace un nick, ti piace perché e veramente!

la bellezza svanisce, ricordalo!


----------



## Iago (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hei! C'è nessuno?
> Io stavo solo chiedendo, con questo trhread, quali emozioni, quali aspettative, se ci sono, si creano ricollegando un avatar, un nick e dei messaggi e creando quindi dentro di sè l'immagine di una persona che non si conosce ma alla quale in questo luogo si va a rivelare molto di sé.
> Non voglio cambiare assolutamente nulla!



sensazioni bellissime...emozioni bellissime...ma spesso son fregature.


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hei! C'è nessuno?
> Io stavo solo chiedendo, con questo trhread, quali emozioni, quali aspettative, se ci sono, si creano ricollegando un avatar, un nick e dei messaggi e creando quindi dentro di sè l'immagine di una persona che non si conosce ma alla quale in questo luogo si va a rivelare molto di sé.
> * Non voglio cambiare assolutamente nulla!*


Manco io ... percio' manteniamo le distanze  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Riprenditi i tuoi avatar, che io mi riprendo i miei  

	
	
		
		
	


	



















   quanta confidenza


----------



## Bruja (14 Ottobre 2008)

*ecco*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> forse il più delle volte il nick non nasconde: rivela.


 
Fermati a questa frase, ha più risposte di tutte quelle che ti sono state date fino ad ora.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (14 Ottobre 2008)

*Alce Veloce*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A chi si è appena conosciuto si dice di tutto ...sono appunto tipici i discorsi da treno...
> Anche "fuori" non ho grandi difficoltà ad aprirmi, ma nel forum ho trovato una comprensione che fuori è difficile, per la normale reazione che fa pensare "meglio a lei (nel caso me), che a me!" e che fa trovare nell'altro (sempre io) mille difetti ed errori nella gestione del rapporto in contrasto con il proprio.


Spesso quando ci vengono posti problemi da nick, il problema assume la valenza maggiore e lo si approfondisce, mentre conoscendo la persona o avendola davanti, aumentano i fattori estranianti, come la valutazione estetica, il senso di affinità, la simpatia, il modo di porsi e spesso, e non temo smentita per averlo quasi sempre rilevato, il punto focale non diventa il problema ma come lo si vuole affrontare in virtù di chi abbaiamo davanti: e tralascio la faccenda parenti, amici e simpatizzanti... con cui un vero stato di asettività nel discorso é impossibile.
Questa é la vera grande chance di un forum virtuale... sai affronta il problema, lo si mette a tavolino come se i suoi utenti fossero uno stato maggiore che esprime opinioni...
Bruja


----------



## Iago (14 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Spesso quando ci vengono posti problemi da nick, il problema assume la valenza maggiore e lo si approfondisce, mentre conoscendo la persona o avendola davanti, aumentano i fattori estranianti, come la valutazione estetica, il senso di affinità, la simpatia, il modo di porsi e spesso, e non temo smentita per averlo quasi sempre rilevato, il punto focale non diventa il problema ma come lo si vuole affrontare in virtù di chi abbaiamo davanti: e tralascio la faccenda parenti, amici e simpatizzanti... con cui un vero stato di asettività nel discorso é impossibile.
> Questa é la vera grande chance di un forum virtuale... sai affronta il problema, lo si mette a tavolino come se i suoi utenti fossero uno stato maggiore che esprime opinioni...
> Bruja



si...finchè non inizi a conoscere i nick (anche sempre e solo virtualmente) ...pian piano si inseriscono inevitabilmente i fattori estranianti (come dici tu) e siamo da capo...


...facciamo il gioco dell'oscuramento dei nick...diventiamo numeri, senza avatar e firmette e ne vedremo delle belle...


----------



## Nordica (14 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> si...finchè non inizi a conoscere i nick (anche sempre e solo virtualmente) ...pian piano si inseriscono inevitabilmente i fattori estranianti (come dici tu) e siamo da capo...
> 
> 
> ...facciamo il gioco dell'oscuramento dei nick...diventiamo numeri, senza avatar e firmette e ne vedremo delle belle...


 

aiutooooooo....................


----------



## Iago (14 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> aiutooooooo....................



invece sarebbe bello

(tu saresti sgamata subito però 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )


----------



## Bruja (14 Ottobre 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ok, questo può valere erga omnes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cosa rappresenta e cosa ha rappresentato l'ho detto spesso e mi sembra inutile ribadirlo, a questo forum sono più affezionata che a qualunque altro abbia partecipato, quanto alle aspettative, sai bene che sono evolutive come il forum stesso.  
Io spero che tutti indistintamente usino il forum come la loro casa virtuale, che portino il loro apporto, al di là di qualunque particolarismo o disposizione, insomma che lo trattino come tutti vorremmo fossero trattati i parchi ed i giardini, partecipando al mantenimento el al miglioramento. Facendo pick nick e scampagnate in cui ci si scambiano tutti i pensieri in libertà che non possiamo a volte dire altrove, purché non ci si dimentichi di eliminare i "resti" delle belle giornate trascorse d non li si lascino ad imbrattare l'ambiente. 
E' come tutte le cose pubbliche, una cosa di tutti, quindi nostra e non "degli altri", quindi più cura ci si mette e più aumenterà il piacere di starci. 
Bruja


----------



## Nordica (14 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> invece sarebbe bello
> 
> (tu saresti sgamata subito però
> 
> ...


ma va!!!????

come mai???


----------



## Iago (14 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ma va!!!????
> 
> come mai???
























  io scherzo, sia chiaro...ma noto un cattivo rapporto con l'... con gli accenti, và


----------



## Nordica (14 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> io scherzo, sia chiaro...ma noto un cattivo rapporto con l'... con gli accenti, và


 
boh! che strano!


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> dai nuovi nick non mi aspetto molto, sopratutto dopo le ultime invasioni
> alcuni invece ogni mattina li leggo con piacere e mi sembra di entrare al bar e salutare i soliti amici


quoto. per me è lo stesso...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hei! C'è nessuno?
> Io stavo solo chiedendo, con questo trhread, *quali emozioni, quali aspettative, se ci sono, si creano ricollegando un avatar, un nick e dei messaggi* e creando quindi dentro di sè l'immagine di una persona che non si conosce ma alla quale in questo luogo si va a rivelare molto di sé.
> Non voglio cambiare assolutamente nulla!


Credo che gli avatar dicano molto di sè, come dicono molto gli abiti, o il modo fisico di porsi. Certo può capitare che ci sia chi si pone in modo provocante, mentre in realtà non lo è così c'è chi è aggressivo nel web mentre nella vita non lo è.
Conosco una ragazza timida, delicata e riservata che mi ha rivelato che attraverso internet ha mostrato e ha compreso di sè stessa lati insospettabili...
Quindi avatar, nick, messaggi vanno interpretati e non sempre una prima lettura è quella che corrisponde alla persona reale.
I messaggi credo che dopo un po' non mentano...forse la persona reale può essere diversa, ma forse è lì che mente...  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Bruja ha detto:


> Spesso quando ci vengono posti problemi da nick, il problema assume la valenza maggiore e lo si approfondisce, mentre conoscendo la persona o avendola davanti, aumentano i fattori estranianti, come la valutazione estetica, il senso di affinità, la simpatia, il modo di porsi e spesso, e non temo smentita per averlo quasi sempre rilevato, il punto focale non diventa il problema ma come lo si vuole affrontare in virtù di chi abbaiamo davanti: e tralascio la faccenda *parenti, amici e simpatizzanti... con cui un vero stato di asettività nel discorso é impossibile*.
> Questa é la vera grande chance di un forum virtuale... sai *affronta il problema, lo si mette a tavolino come se i suoi utenti fossero uno stato maggiore che esprime opinioni...*
> Bruja


Questo è un punto fondamentale e che spiega la "cattiveria" con cui si viene accolti. Se si vuole sentirsi dare ragione sempre o comunque si vuole vedere interpretare i fatti a nostro favore ci si rivolge a chi abbiamo vicino.



Iago ha detto:


> *si...finchè non inizi a conoscere i nick (anche sempre e solo virtualmente) ...pian piano si inseriscono inevitabilmente i fattori estranianti (come dici tu)* e siamo da capo...
> 
> 
> ...*facciamo il gioco dell'oscuramento dei nick...*diventiamo numeri, senza avatar e firmette e ne vedremo delle belle...


Le relazioni amicali o amichevoli createsi non sono nate dal nulla, ma da un confronto pressoché quotidiano su molteplici temi, cosa che raramente si fa anche con le persone frequentate quotidianamente.
Il fatto che vi sia verso un nick/persona (in questo caso i nick sono persone!) una buona disposizione non dipende da null'altro che dal rapporto che si è creato e non sulla base di influenze di interesse o di fascinazione fisica; si riprodurrebbe anche con altri nick.



Iago ha detto:


> invece sarebbe bello
> 
> *(tu saresti sgamata subito però*
> 
> ...


Lo credo anch'io....magari non subito, subito...


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Mk allora pesiamo le parole quando le scriviamo. Porsi delle aspettative ha un significato ben preciso. Vuol dire che tu dai conto e adito a quello che io dico. Significa che sono importanti e che possono, anche se in minima parte, condizionare il tuo pensiero. Altrimenti non diresti che aspettative avresti, diresti che opinioni vi fate su quello che si scrive! L'opinione può non interessarti, ma se ti poni delle aspettative, ti interessa e ti condiziona. Ora, venendo al dunque, per quanto riguarda la mia persona; un utente che si fa delle aspettative riguardo cosa dicono altri utenti in un forum dove tutti possono dire tutto e il contrario di tutto, ha decisamente scarsa fiducia in se stesso e gli altri (quanto meno io) non è che si fanno una bellissima  impressione.
> 
> Ma forse oggi ho solo bevuto la spremuta avariata perchè mi sento un tantino acido.


se qualcosa ti interessa ed entrare in questo forum e relazionarti con coloro che ci scrivono ti DEVE intewressare per forza altrimenti faresti altro. e quindi inevitabilmente e inconsapevolmente se qualcosa ti interessa hai delle aspettative, e cioè che continui ad essere interessante. se poi è anche utile credo che le aspettative (sempre per lo più inconsce) aumentano....certo che poi se le aspettative vengono disattese non ci si suicida...


----------



## Nordica (14 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> dai nuovi nick non mi aspetto molto, sopratutto dopo le ultime invasioni
> alcuni invece ogni mattina li leggo con piacere e mi sembra di *entrare al bar e salutare i soliti amici*


anche a me sembra così!


----------



## Nordica (14 Ottobre 2008)

faccio un corso d'italiano accellerato cosi non  mi riconoscete più?


----------



## Iago (14 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> faccio un corso d'italiano accellerato cosi non  mi riconoscete più?


























ma non sei italiana?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> se qualcosa ti interessa ed entrare in questo forum e relazionarti con coloro che ci scrivono ti DEVE intewressare per forza altrimenti faresti altro. e quindi inevitabilmente e inconsapevolmente se qualcosa ti interessa hai delle aspettative, e cioè che continui ad essere interessante. se poi è anche utile credo che le aspettative (sempre per lo più inconsce) aumentano....certo che poi se le aspettative vengono disattese non ci si suicida...








  altro aspetto: possibilità di instaurare relazioni con un investimento (almeno iniziale) minore da parte di chi dalle relazioni è stato recentemente deluso.
Poi si viene delusi anche qui...


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> altro aspetto: possibilità di instaurare relazioni con un investimento (almeno iniziale) minore da parte di chi dalle relazioni è stato recentemente deluso.
> Poi si viene delusi anche qui...


mi hai sbattuto il portone sfondato in faccia!


----------



## Nordica (14 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ma non sei italiana?


 

'gnorante!!!







































ma dove sei stato? vacanze prolungate?


----------



## Nordica (14 Ottobre 2008)

*Iago*

due sono i casi;

o sono stupida

o sono straniera

spero veramente che scegli bene!


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> due sono i casi;
> 
> o sono stupida
> 
> ...


o sei tutte e due....


----------



## Nordica (14 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> o sei tutte e due....


smettila!!!! 

pensavo fossi un'amico ............


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> smettila!!!!
> 
> pensavo fossi un'amico ............


amico è una parola grossa...diciamo che vai bene così finchè non vai male...
e comunque scherzavo...


----------



## Old sperella (14 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ........dagli altri utenti del forum?
> Quali aspettative vi fate, quando leggete un nuovo nick, quando una nuova personalità sconosciuta si affaccia alla porta di questo girone infernale?
> Quali emozioni provate quando trovate corrispondenza di idee, quando si crea un contatto simpatico, quando si rincorrono scambi di opinioni od anche solo battute con un utente in particolare?


 Mi sono iscritta perchè avevo bisogno di consigli / appoggio / schiarirmi le idee sulla mia relazione .
Dai nick nuovi , ultimamente , mi aspetto che scrivano storie fantasy .


----------



## Iago (14 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> due sono i casi;
> 
> o sono stupida
> 
> ...


ok, non sei stupida, sei straniera (e di dove?) 

(vacanze prolungate nel mio solito meraviglioso posto, seguito da percorso di allontanamento, terminato e superato.)


----------



## Lettrice (14 Ottobre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Mi sono iscritta perchè avevo bisogno di consigli / appoggio / schiarirmi le idee sulla mia relazione .
> Dai nick nuovi , ultimamente , mi aspetto che scrivano storie fantasy .


O pseudo erotiche... non porre limiti alla fantasia


----------



## Old sperella (14 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O pseudo erotiche... non porre limiti alla fantasia


 Vero  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , oggi lo fanno in 4 , domani chissà


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Ottobre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Mi sono iscritta perchè avevo bisogno di consigli / appoggio / schiarirmi le idee sulla mia relazione .
> Dai nick nuovi , ultimamente , mi aspetto che scrivano storie fantasy .


Fantasy? allora disperata non ti ha deluso certamente


----------



## Old sperella (14 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Fantasy? allora disperata non ti ha deluso certamente


disperata è la tipa ( che secondo me è un tipo ) della pecora ?


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O pseudo erotiche... non porre limiti alla fantasia


come dicevo allora disperata ha fatto bingo...fantasy ed erotica allo stesso tempo


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Ottobre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> disperata è la tipa ( che secondo me è un tipo ) della pecora ?


si...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Ottobre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Vero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Domani mi aspetto un onesto elogio al raspone solitario


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Domani mi aspetto un onesto elogio al raspone solitario


perchè domani?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> perchè domani?



Perche' dopo aver affrontato la folla un po' di solitudine e introspezione sono una chicca


----------



## Old sperella (14 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si...


troppo poco fantasy e per nulla erotico  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , _" L'impresa eccezionale è essere normale "  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_



Lettrice ha detto:


> Domani mi aspetto un onesto elogio al raspone solitario


o un trattato sul missionario


----------



## Bruja (14 Ottobre 2008)

*Iago*



Iago ha detto:


> ok, non sei stupida, sei straniera (e di dove?)
> 
> (vacanze prolungate nel mio solito meraviglioso posto, seguito da percorso di allontanamento, terminato e superato.)


Vedi come é facile avere un'opinione senza conoscere gli antefatti... obbligatoriamente l'opinione é falsata o lacunosa per le informazioni che non si hanno.
Bruja

p.s. Ma tu sei perdonato ... nonostante il nick sei in buonafede.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Ottobre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> troppo poco fantasy e per nulla erotico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O sull'astinenza forzata... 

Sembra assurdo ma quello che ho scoperto in due anni di forum e' che realmente l'impresa eccezionale e' dedicare le proprie attenzioni e il proprio amore a una persona...


----------



## Old sperella (14 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O sull'astinenza forzata...
> 
> Sembra assurdo ma quello che ho scoperto in due anni di forum e' che realmente l'impresa eccezionale e' dedicare le proprie attenzioni e il proprio amore a una persona...


 In che senso Lettri ? Intendi ad una sola persona ?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Ottobre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> In che senso Lettri ? Intendi ad una sola persona ?



Si.

Avere la costanza e la volonta' di dedicarsi a quella persona.

Il resto e' fuffa... anche i mediocri riescono ad avere 1000 tresche.


----------



## Iago (14 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vedi come é facile avere un'opinione senza conoscere gli antefatti... obbligatoriamente l'opinione é falsata o lacunosa per le informazioni che non si hanno.
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Ma tu sei perdonato ... nonostante il nick sei in buonafede.




...obbligatoriamente e perennemente! (ma su quel che ci si può basare...ci si basa, eccome!!)


p.s.: grazie per l'attenzione alla falsa riga del nick


----------



## Old sperella (14 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si.
> 
> Avere la costanza e la volonta' di dedicarsi a quella persona.
> 
> Il resto e' fuffa... anche i mediocri riescono ad avere 1000 tresche.


 poche mosche "bianche" . 
Lo percepisci anche perchè il tema principale del forum chiaramente ripropone storie diverse ma simili  e poi la nostra epoca  diffonde e non nasconde come capitava quando i nostri nonni erano giovani , forse si hanno anche maggiori possibilità di tradire e di portare avanti a lungo le tresche .


----------



## Old sperella (14 Ottobre 2008)

Buona cena a tutti , a dopo


----------



## Old sperella (14 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avere la costanza e la volonta' di dedicarsi a quella persona.


Ma forse prima visto che la separazione e il divorzio erano cosa per pochi ,  i matrimoni duravano "finchè morte" , per cui impegno e volontà c'erano "per forza" ....o si fingeva che ci fossero perchè non si poteva più fare altrimenti .


----------



## Lettrice (14 Ottobre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> poche mosche "bianche" .
> Lo percepisci anche perchè il tema principale del forum chiaramente ripropone storie diverse ma simili  e poi la nostra epoca  diffonde e non nasconde come capitava quando i nostri nonni erano giovani , forse si hanno anche maggiori possibilità di tradire e di portare avanti a lungo le tresche .


In parte si in parte no.

Pero' anche se fosse come dici, quindi solo una questione di maggior diffusione, il risultato non cambia anzi, viene convalidato da una misera storia (intesa come passato) di tresche.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> infatti qui puoi solo conoscere la personalità di AnnaA, se poi e bella o brutta non ti riguarda.
> 
> questo non e un sito di incontri! ma di scambi di idee...
> 
> ...


 Ma perchè mai, dico perchè mai dovete sempre prendere tutto alla lettera, decontestualizzarlo strappando brandelli di quello che uno ha detto ed accanirvi su di essi come prede  lanciando anatemi contro chi fa a vostro avviso affermazioni inammissibili!!!!!!!!!!
Ma certo che non me ne frega niente di che faccia in realtà ci sia dietro ad un nick!!!!!!! Io sto parlando delle emozioni che mi possono dare  I NICK A PRESCINDERE DA CHI C'E' DIETRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cacchio, ma parlo arabo o che cosa?????!!!!!!!!!!!???????


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Manco io ... percio' manteniamo le distanze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tatitati (15 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma perchè mai, dico perchè mai dovete sempre prendere tutto alla lettera, decontestualizzarlo strappando brandelli di quello che uno ha detto ed accanirvi su di essi come prede lanciando anatemi contro chi fa a vostro avviso affermazioni inammissibili!!!!!!!!!!
> Ma certo che non me ne frega niente di che faccia in realtà ci sia dietro ad un nick!!!!!!! Io sto parlando delle emozioni che mi possono dare I NICK A PRESCINDERE DA CHI C'E' DIETRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Cacchio, ma parlo arabo o che cosa?????!!!!!!!!!!!???????[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ma c'hai anche tu la mafaldona??


----------



## MK (15 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa MK, dove e' finita tutta la tua spiritualita'?

























Marì cosa c'entra la spiritualità? E' realismo.


----------



## MK (15 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> infatti qui puoi solo conoscere la personalità di AnnaA, se poi e bella o brutta non ti riguarda.
> 
> *questo non e un sito di incontri! ma di scambi di idee...*
> 
> ...


----------



## tatitati (15 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tatina ma c'hai anche tu la mafaldona??


 
si ma è quella con i cazzi girati...


----------



## MK (15 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> si ma è quella con i cazzi girati...


Che succede?


----------



## tatitati (15 Ottobre 2008)

tutto è a posto niente in ordine.


----------



## MK (15 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> tutto è a posto niente in ordine.


Corazon demasiado?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> si ma è quella con i cazzi girati...


mafalda c'ha sempre i cazzi girati


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mafalda c'ha sempre i cazzi girati


Vedo che non sono solo io che mi sono alzato con le balle in giostra.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vedo che non sono solo io che mi sono alzato con le balle in giostra.












  non dicevo mica delle mie palle..ma di quelle del personaggio mafalda 

	
	
		
		
	


	









le mie comunque sono appese come premio del calcio in culo


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non dicevo mica delle mie palle..ma di quelle del personaggio mafalda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vedi, il tuo avatar è perfettamente in sintonia con quanto scrivi, o quantomeno con quanto trasmetti scrivendo.
Al di la di quello che sei nella realtà (e potresti benissimo essere identica a come appari), la tua immagine sul forum è proprio quella di una mafalda!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vedi, il tuo avatar è perfettamente in sintonia con quanto scrivi, o quantomeno con quanto trasmetti scrivendo.
> Al di la di quello che sei nella realtà (e potresti benissimo essere identica a come appari), la tua immagine sul forum è proprio quella di una mafalda!


lo prendo come un complimento perchè mafalda è rompicoglioni ma non solo.
Oggi però cambio avatar...


----------



## tatitati (15 Ottobre 2008)

mk.. diciamo che ho le balle in giostra. el corazon non centra. centra l'hombre.


----------



## MK (15 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> mk.. diciamo che ho le balle in giostra. el corazon non centra. *centra l'hombre*.




















  mi spiace...


----------



## tatitati (15 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> mi spiace...


 no tranquilla, passa presto il giro in giostra. peccato il mal di testa...


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo prendo come un complimento perchè mafalda è rompicoglioni ma non solo.
> Oggi però cambio avatar...


Aveva tutta l'intenzione di essere un complimento! Un certo tipo di rompicoglioni ha il pregio di pensare, cosa non da tutti.
Comunque anche il nuovo avatar (ed anche quello di ieri) a mio avviso non fanno che riconfermare l'immagine che ho di te in questo luogo.


----------



## tatitati (15 Ottobre 2008)

maialce ha visto la madonna....


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Aveva tutta l'intenzione di essere un complimento! Un certo tipo di rompicoglioni ha il pregio di pensare, cosa non da tutti.
> Comunque anche il nuovo avatar (ed anche quello di ieri) a mio avviso non fanno che *riconfermare l'immagine che ho di te in questo luogo*.


cioè?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> maialce ha visto la madonna....


naaaaaa, la madonna è brugolina bella


----------



## tatitati (15 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> naaaaaa, la madonna è brugolina bella


 
appunto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  vista una madonna ... puoi anche vederne due


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè?


 Una simpatica rompicoglioni incaz zosa! Perchè, c'è altro?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Una simpatica rompicoglioni incaz zosa! Perchè, c'è altro?


no..nient'altro...


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no..nient'altro...


 Dai, meglio rompicogioni e in*****sa, ma simpatica, che frignosa ed insipida


----------

